
Why Andreessen Horowitz Just Raised $650,000,000 - faramarz
http://bhorowitz.com/2010/11/03/why-andreessen-horowitz-just-raised-650000000/
======
adamt
I am not sure how they are going to manage the large delta between deal sizes.
If they are going to make more Skype style $50MM deals then the smaller deals
are just not going to 'move the needle'. In that a spectacular return on a
$50k (which he cites) or even $500k deal is not going to make significant
absolute returns.

That said - it's good to see they have been successful with their new fund, as
the more 'right kinda VCs' in the world the better.

~~~
aston
Getting in at the early stages is a great way to ensure you have the ability
(actually, the right) to invest at later stages. You can basically chalk up
any losses in the seed stage as the price you pay for better deal flow, or
maybe as money spent building goodwill among entrepreneurs.

------
yoseph
They had me at "As a matter of core philosophy, we invest in companies not
stages. We want to be in business with the best entrepreneurs going after the
biggest markets and we do not care whether they need seed money, venture money
or growth money."

------
joshu
I think the rap quotes are the best part of Ben's posts.

